
Using nvidia-docker based images with JARVICE - nimbixhpc
https://www.nimbix.net/blog/2016/10/04/using-nvidia-docker-based-images-with-jarvice/
======
sfoxnimbix
This is an extension of the new PushToCompute capabilities which makes it the
easiest platform to use with native GPUs.

The original PushToCompute tutorial is here:
[https://www.nimbix.net/pushtocompute-
tutorial/](https://www.nimbix.net/pushtocompute-tutorial/)

